# Idolomantis L3



## Thomas (Jun 15, 2009)

Here one L3 nymph from my captive breed Idolos.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 15, 2009)

Way to go! Thomas

Good job you have done.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice! Good job.


----------



## 4upakabra (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent mantis!


----------



## agent A (Jun 15, 2009)

So cute. Lovely! :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmmm look at those legs... daddy like... daddy like oh yes... daddy does indeed like.... mmm


----------



## Thomas (Jun 16, 2009)

Thomas said:


> Here one L3 nymph from my captive breed Idolos.


Thanks to all


----------



## jarek (Jun 18, 2009)

I look forward to geting one.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 18, 2009)

jarek said:


> I look forward to geting one.


Same here, he is sending an ooth my way. B)


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 18, 2009)

Do your Idolomantis nymphs also die in large quantities, for no apparent reason?


----------



## Thomas (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi,

at time i have around 50 L2

and 30 L3.

They all go very well without any lost nymphs.

They feed very well, and grow up very quick.

May be to muich humidity???

I only spray L2 and L3 every 2nd day.

and only very short. Thats enough.

Importand is the humitity from L5-adult!!

And for feeding, i only feed with flys and moths.

Nothing else. No roaches, no crickets!!

Thomas


----------

